# great freinds.



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Well some of you might know that I lost my hunting buddy,girl in July. We I could not come up with the many fro a urn to put her ashes in. Well some great friends and family. So they all pitched in and bough the urn and a friend did a plaqe for me as well. They got me a key chain as well to put some ashes in so she can be back out in the marsh with me hunting again.

I want to say THANK YOU to all who pitched in on getting Maggie May her final resting place. You all lifted a big weight off my shoulders. I am at a loss for words and I'm still in shock over all of it. I could not ask for better friends. Maggie would be very happy with it all. There is enough room in the urn for when her sister Sandy passes away. Maggie and Sandy will be together again. A special thanks to Jeff for organizing it all and personally delivering it to me at my house. Also thanks to Josh Bott for the beautiful stone.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Jeff is always doin stuff like this over at the theGutpile.net. Very awesome gentlemen Jeff/Josho. Duxtin do remember nonfriends nonhomo.


----------

